# Looking for a small mini in the Pacific Northwest



## speed (Sep 24, 2017)

Hello,

Our little Gizmo of 11 years recently passed away suddenly. He was a small minii, he fluctuated between 14-15lbs. His shoulder height just missed being a toy, as I recall. He was the perfect size, not too big, but big enough that could out hike us on any terrain. We will never be able to replace our Gizmo, but we would like to add another little furry child to our family.

Anybody know of any good breeders in the Pacific Northwest (Washington, Oregon, Idaho) that have big toy or small mini puppies available? 

TIA!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

can't say about tending toward lower or higher end of toys/minis, but two washington state breeders that might be worth a look are kamman and farthing.


----------



## speed (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the responses. We were able to find a small akc registered breeder relatively close and will pick up our new fur baby on Nov 1st!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

